# smiley's Miiverse/Splatoon 2 art dump & request thread



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

So, remember this thing I've posted a couple hours ago? I now take requests.



Spoiler: Archive






























*FAQ:*
Q: Are these actually 1-bit?
A: Yes.

Q: Are they postable on Miiverse and Splatoon 2?
A: Yes.

Q: What's the resolution of these images? I'm too lazy to check.
A: 320×120. You can fit two of them on-screen on a 3DS and most Nokia Symbian devices.

Q: Font?
A: smiley5x5, unless otherwise specified by a requester.

Q: Can I use these?
A: Yes.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

draw me


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> draw me


this isn't what I've signed up for


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

nice the magic of hacking


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

Self-submission to practice colours:


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

draw my avatar/a litten


----------



## xtheman (Sep 30, 2017)

Draw a dolphin!


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 30, 2017)

make that illusion where it's like the circles are spinning


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> draw my avatar/a litten








 aww~


xtheman said:


> Draw a dolphin!








 :^)


Jacklack3 said:


> make that illusion where it's like the circles are spinning








 way too complicated to draw by hand, but I've converted one for you... doesn't seem to work.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> aww~


<3 thanks


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

the illusion isn't working


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> the illusion isn't working


no shit, have you read what I've wrote?


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

can i put your drawing in my signature?


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> can i put your drawing in my signature?


of course!


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> no shit, have you read what I've wrote?


yes


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> of course!


thanks


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

I was bored, okay?






 I can't believe how much time I've spent on the triangles and how indistinguishable most of them turned out to be...


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

dang, how do you get so much detail into the drawings?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

cough hacking couch


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> dang, how do you get so much detail into the drawings?


well, here's my whole process:
1) move and resize original image into the canvas
2) draw over the outlines of the original image (on a new layer)
3) make the original image black and white
4) use the Colour Picker and my own logic to determine what part gets how much % coloured
5) dun


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> well, here's my whole process:
> 1) move and resize original image into the canvas
> 2) draw over the outlines of the original image (on a new layer)
> 3) make the original image black and white
> ...


i still don't understand .-.


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> i still don't understand .-.


_;o;_


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> _;o;_


is it something on the nintendo switch, cause i don't have one


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> is it something on the nintendo switch, cause i don't have one


I use Paint.NET.
You can use the Splatoon 2 post printer (or whatever it's called) to post it in S2.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

how would you post it to miiverse though? every time i've tried to post any sort of image to miiverse it's long and complicated


----------



## smileyhead (Sep 30, 2017)

drenal said:


> how would you post it to miiverse though? every time i've tried to post any sort of image to miiverse it's long and complicated


I don't know about that. I wish I did.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Sep 30, 2017)

smileyhead said:


> I don't know about that. I wish I did.


You just need to copy every pixel manually if you want to post it on miiverse. Is tedious af.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Sep 30, 2017)

DeslotlCL said:


> You just need to copy every pixel manually if you want to post it on miiverse. Is tedious af.


no, you could post it as a image via hacking. although idk if you can do it for a drawing.


----------



## drenal (Sep 30, 2017)

Jacklack3 said:


> you could post it as a image via hacking


this is what i was talking about. i just don't know how to do it.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 30, 2017)

Can you make a drawing of this?


----------



## BlueFox gui (Sep 30, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Can you make a drawing of this?
> 
> View attachment 100946


soon this drawing will be finished, i want to see him making one of the finished version >:3


----------



## Sandvich_Hero (Sep 30, 2017)

Can you make a drawing of my avatar, thank you


----------



## x65943 (Sep 30, 2017)




----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


hey u other richie boi with switch, i want a drawing from u : )
but not my profile pic, just normal bluefox
if you have time ofc >->


----------



## x65943 (Oct 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> hey u other richie boi with switch, i want a drawing from u : )
> but not my profile pic, just normal bluefox
> if you have time ofc >->


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


Hey that's a really nice Bluefox's fursona interpretation


----------



## BlueFox gui (Oct 1, 2017)

x65943 said:


>


wpw thats amazing


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 1, 2017)

VinsCool said:


> Can you make a drawing of this?
> 
> View attachment 100946









Sandvich_Hero said:


> Can you make a drawing of my avatar, thank you


----------



## Deleted member 408979 (Nov 6, 2017)

is miiverse closed yet? If not, can you make me an axolotl please?


----------



## smileyhead (Jul 7, 2018)

I just got the 1000 views XP bonus for this thread. Thanks!
BTW I still take requests.


----------

